# Inside Garage Door



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Quality_PTG said:


> A garage typically isn't a controlled environment like a house. Painting all 6 sides on a front door, or interior for is fine because you have a controlled environment.
> 
> Typically with a garage (and garage door) whatever the temperature is outside that's what it is in the garage (like an attic).
> 
> If it was meant to be done don't you think the manufacturer would at least prime it?


Nobody said that the interior had to be painted and if it wasn't supposed to be painted that is what the manufacturer would state. Your claim not to paint it for moisture to escape is bull****.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

avenge said:


> Nobody said that the interior had to be painted and if it wasn't supposed to be painted that is what the manufacturer would state. Your claim not to paint it for moisture to escape is bull****.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Quality_PTG said:


>


What Canadians put stickers on their counter tops?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> What Canadians put stickers on their counter tops?


I think it's his bus pass, about all any of those cards are worth. Never understood why people think a card makes them who they are or guarantee what they know or the quality of their work.

The fact is wood doors are painted on both sides all day every day with no issue. It's a silly notion that you can't paint both sides. Can't imagine how a customer would react when I tell them I can't paint the interior of their entry door because it's wood. Or the next time I paint windows.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

Quality_PTG said:


> A garage typically isn't a controlled environment like a house. Painting all 6 sides on a front door, or interior for is fine because you have a controlled environment.
> 
> Typically with a garage (and garage door) whatever the temperature is outside that's what it is in the garage (like an attic).
> 
> If it was meant to be done don't you think the manufacturer would at least prime it?


this makes no sense..


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

A front wooden entry door isn't in a controlled environment on the side facing outside. I've never seen one side left unpainted. That must be a real doozy explaining to a client.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

It seems you want to paint the door, but leave all the interior hardware the mill finish. Besides the rollers are probably oily because it is uncommon to come across a homeowner that doesn't apply a thick layer of black grease to everything on a door. This way when I go to repair it, I get covered in grease.

If I were doing this job, I would take the door apart and paint the panels individually. Then re-install the door. With a pair of vice grips I could probably even do it without unwinding the springs. If it has extension springs, it will be even easier.
Then re-install the hinges and re-hang the door. Might sound like an undertaking, but it's not really.

One tip. Make sure the panels are cured before re-hanging them. Not dry, cured. When the door shuts the panels will stick together, if the paint is not completely cured. Makes a loud popping noise when the door goes up. Sometimes the paint sticks to one door only. Looks fine from the outside, but when the door goes up you can see the edges.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

builditguy said:


> It seems you want to paint the door, but leave all the interior hardware the mill finish. Besides the rollers are probably oily because it is uncommon to come across a homeowner that doesn't apply a thick layer of black grease to everything on a door. This way when I go to repair it, I get covered in grease.
> 
> If I were doing this job, I would take the door apart and paint the panels individually. Then re-install the door. With a pair of vice grips I could probably even do it without unwinding the springs. If it has extension springs, it will be even easier.
> Then re-install the hinges and re-hang the door. Might sound like an undertaking, but it's not really.
> ...


Bingo!


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

go_hercules said:


> To all the "experts" here, thanks a lot for helping someone to learn something they would like to get better at. If you guys know everything about your trade, then you don't really need to be on this site do you. So if you know everything and don't really want to help someone else out, I guess you are just here to be a-holes.


The answer was already given - mask or hand cut, there's no third choice. Which ever way you're better is up to you.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

You can pull all the hinges with the door closed, and it won't move... Unless someone hits the opener button 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

go_hercules said:


> To all the "experts" here, thanks a lot for helping someone to learn something they would like to get better at. If you guys know everything about your trade, then you don't really need to be on this site do you. So if you know everything and don't really want to help someone else out, I guess you are just here to be a-holes.


If you didn't get a bunch of a holes giving you a holish answers, you would grow up to be a weakling. Suck it up and stop being a cry baby.


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

illbuildit.dd said:


> If you didn't get a bunch of a holes giving you a holish answers, you would grow up to be a weakling. Suck it up and stop being a cry baby.


Really?


----------



## illbuildit.dd (Jan 7, 2015)

Quality_PTG said:


> Really?


I was half asleep with the flu. Now I'm back to typing happy stuff. Think I'll make some more noodles. And besides, the answer I gave was legit with a little joke thrown in. But I was labeled. So when I get labeled, yeah. Really.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

hdavis said:


> The answer was already given - mask or hand cut, there's no third choice. Which ever way you're better is up to you.


But there is a third choice - hire a professional painter... :laughing:


----------

